# Ultra Premium Cognac???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Well...the holidays are upon us...that means, time for Christmas partys!!! Now, Christmas Eve is going to be my big celebrating day, I'm working Christmas day (i dunno why the hospitals cant close for just one day...j/k) anyway...I usually like to host, but this year, I was invited to a big party being thrown by a good friend of mine...I offered to bring the libations (probably some good champagne and a few bottles of spirits)...but I wanted to surprize her...her and I have an ongoing debate about Louis XIII, she says it's foul, I regard it as the only cognac that I'll drink (but, due to its prohibitive price-tag, I dont drink it that often)...long story short, I'd like to bring over a bottle of really nice cognac...something for the gents to take outside with them and pair with their cigars, but nothing so harsh/hot that the ladies cant enjoy it either...now, I thought I'd bring a bottle of Louis as a gag, but that's kind of an expensive joke (I still may bring a mini bottle of it just for her :icon_jokercolor: )...so I thought about it some more and now I want to go another way, perhaps another ultra premium that we can all try and see if it's any better, I was considering Paradis, but I find that henessey all has a similar flavor and I'm not super wild about it...I'm not quite ready to step up to the strata of Ellipse, hardy, or l'Espirit...anything in the $500-$1K per bottle range that would be a memorable, and enjoyable addition to the holiday bar???


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

It's been a long time since I have tried good Cognac. The very best I remember was apparently a production of the Rothschilds who own Chateau Lafite, which I had on a cruise ship once.

Why not change the terms of the debate and get a really good vintage Armagnac? 1918 and 1945 were pretty special, but there might be others that are actually available these days.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*You don't need to spend a bundle here....*

...the best Cognac, IMHO, is anything from Pierre Ferrand: His 'Ambre' is a smooth, mellow, well balanced and an absolute steal for around $30. His 'Reserve' is slightly more complex, with a bit more structure; around $55. Individual vintage years are available thru Sherry Lehman in NYC.

If it's Armagnac you're after, try Chateau De Laubade "XO", a from the Bas region...very refined, with an earthy character.

Cognac and Armagnac are my favorite libations, a way to unwind after the responsibilities of the day are concluded. I've tried literally everything, and these are the best.


----------



## maniachi02 (Mar 2, 2010)

*The quality of a cognac also depends on the soil!*

Well Rothschild is more into normal wine making, they use their name for this.

It highly depends on the 6 parts or zones of the region. Where the wine comes from. How the wine is distilled, how then the eau de vie is blended and how long it's aged.

https://blog.cognac-expert.com/six-zones-cognac-crus-champagne-bois-borderies-fine/


----------



## zachgraves (Mar 2, 2010)

You can't go wrong with almost any of the Francis Darroze Bas Armagnacs. The Reserve blend is also quite good, comparable to an hors d'age. If you are having it with cigars, Armagnac is the way to go.


----------

